# Working Into Old Age



## dragabed (May 24, 2008)

as the goverment raise the retirement age to a possible 70 are they just passing the book to employers to fund old age? 
what will happen to people who for physical or mental reasons are unable to carry out there work,will it be down to the doctor to give them a sick note, so they can get sick pay or will firms be able to lay you off or even sack you,and will you be able to go on the unemployment register and receive benefits,or may be there will be a whole set of new rules? 
i think there will be lots of political unrest if these moves come to fruition without setting out what will happen when it happens


----------



## peaky (Jul 15, 2009)

i think its disgusting working till 70 would be unbelievable, as u say not all jobs are geared up to working to that age so what happens in the interim years ?? the gov are just trying to kill u off save some cash if there s any left for the measly pension fund by then.... im bitter about it, paid my 30 years in but know i wont get anything out... better live for now....


----------

